# How to hit rescue clubs?



## Baldyeagle (Sep 4, 2011)

I've tended to 'sweep' my rescue club shots with the ball forward in the stance. On a good day, this results in sweet 'clicks', good height and pretty straight shots (particularly from semi-rough). My problem is lack of consistency though & a partner recently mentioned to me that he's always tried to play his rescues like irons and hit down onto the ball - he's more consistent with them than I am so is that what I should be doing? (I know I can try this out on the range but don't want to start messing about with my swing unless it's the right way to go).


----------



## One Planer (Sep 4, 2011)

You wouldn't be messing about with your swing, you're just changing the ball position at address.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Sep 4, 2011)

I've only recently started using a Rescue club,after replacing my 2 Iron with a 19* Rescue.
I usually play the ball about an inch inside my left heel.I've tried playing the ball further back in my stance,but seemed to block a lot shots.I did try choking down the grip a little when playing the ball further back in the stance,and it did seem to improve the strike.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sonartec (one of the best makers of hybrid clubs) used to have a section on their website about hitting hybrids and they recommended hitting it the same way you would hit a 5 iron, slightly back from left heel and with a descending blow.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2011)

A recent article in our esteemed sponsers magazine said that if the lie is good and the ball sitting up, hit it like a fairway wood and if the lie is bad and/or in the rough, hit it like an iron  - works for me like that

Chris


----------



## RGDave (Sep 4, 2011)

Let's face it. Even a club with as low loft as a 3 or 5 wood can be struck with a descending blow.

I'm afraid I cheat. Off a tee or nice lie, I like to clip it near the front foot. Anything else, and it's more like a 4 or 5 iron. Different results.....as someone else said, it's rather too easy to push it straight right....

I guess the ball position therefore varies (in reality) only  few cms, but that's the way I like to approach it as I set up.


----------

